# Looking to visist Italy soon...



## TheBigAristotle (Jul 23, 2012)

Looking forward to visiting Barcelona among the other beautiful places in Italy to get an idea of what life would be like there? We are from Texas so there is quite a difference in the climates and lifestyle, I welcome your suggestions, insights & observations!


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

TheBigAristotle said:


> Looking forward to visiting Barcelona among the other beautiful places in Italy to get an idea of what life would be like there? We are from Texas so there is quite a difference in the climates and lifestyle, I welcome your suggestions, insights & observations!


i think you will be in the wrong country you want spain check before you book your air travel


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

yes let's hope he hasn't been practising the wrong language!!!!!


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

There's a Barcellona Pozzo di Gotto in Sicily:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barcellona_Pozzo_di_Gotto


----------

